# COLOMBIA - Stadium and Arena Development News



## sunnyisles (Apr 1, 2006)

*Background.*
The ALCIDES NIETO PATIÑO velodrome, was built in 1970 and inaugurated in 1971 for the VI Pan American Games in Cali. The engineer Everth Schurman designed it and at the beginning its wooden surface was built with African wood.

In 1995, when Cali was the host city of the I Pacific Ocean Games, the velodrome got its roof and the wooden surface was changed from the African one, to Abarco (wood from the pacific coast of Colombia). 

The ALCIDES NIETO PATIÑO velodrome´s capacity is for 7.650 comfortably seated fans, its quality has been recognized internationally, to the point that Santiago de Cali, appeared annually on the agenda of the Union Cycliste Internationale, UCI, as one of the rounds of the Track World Cups, and seven of them were carried out here, in Santiago de Cali. 

The 3rd round of the Track World Cup 2009-2010 has just finished, with germany in first place and Columbia in second.

*Technical Features of the track*

• Structure and rolling surface made in Abarco wood (wood from the Colombian Pacific Coast).
• Length: 250 meters.
• Width 7 meters.
• 11º max. on the straight.
• 46 º max on the bend.

*Technical Features of the roof*

• Metal Structure.
• Roof area 11,700 square meters.
• Manufacturer: Hunter Douglas

*Lighting System*

201 powerful Metal Halide type bulbs were placed. Generating 1.000 Lumax lighting which is the requirement the UCI demands for their homologated and final endorsement. The lights are distributed on the Track, Public Stands and general areas, they were also place on the top, for an absolute vertical lighting system, except 24 lights that were placed on the roof.

• 62 light bulbs of 400 Watts at the public stands.
• 80 light bulbs, 18 of them are 1500 watts, for the Track.
• 24 light bulbs of 400 watts of power for the roof.
• 35 GP incandescent light bulbs of 500 watts of power place in general areas and emergency exits.

This data was taken from http://www.copamundopistacali.com/

Here are some images of the Velodrome.





Next images were taken by Luis enrique Barbosa from Cycling News


----------



## xTeVe (Aug 20, 2007)

:applause: Nice pics of the Colombia's best volodrome.


----------



## xTeVe (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## bing222 (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice arena


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice velodrome


----------



## sunnyisles (Apr 1, 2006)

Due to the succesful organization of the last World Cup Round, along with the high attendance, this Velodrome will be part od the World Circuit for another 5 years, as it has been for a long time now. Good news for this Arena.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice Velodrome


----------



## afac90 (Jun 21, 2008)

What about the soccer stadiums!!


----------



## glooglee (May 28, 2010)

Nice Velodrome.. thanx for sharing


----------



## jotazesar (Mar 20, 2010)

*VOTE :: COLOMBIAN STADIUMS ::*

*I'M SORRY / LO SIENTO*



*PLEASE VISIT THIS LINK: 
VISITA ESTE LINK POR FAVOR:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1155669

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=58932643#post58932643


*THANKS / GRACIAS*​


----------



## SVN2007 (Jul 20, 2007)

I guess that the final will be in Barranquilla ....


----------



## afac90 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey put the new pics...of Barranquilla stadium.!


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

All of those are pretty sub-par...


----------



## afac90 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey pero pon mas!!!........las nuevas del metro con pantalla y todo


----------



## jucaro1970 (Jul 30, 2009)

*FIFA World Cup U20-2011 Colombia Estadio HERNAN RAMIREZ VILLEGAS*

Bonito escenario deportivo


----------



## jucaro1970 (Jul 30, 2009)

Excelente Cubierta...


----------



## la fuga (Aug 25, 2011)

*quibdo estadio de chocó 19.068*

Estadio de fútbol para el Chocó, comienza a ser una realidadCon la presencia de la Ministra de Cultura Paula Marcela Moreno, de la ex señorita Colombia Vanessa Alexandra Mendoza Bustos, de los futbolistas chocoanos Carmelo Valencia, Cristofer Moreno, Bonner Mosquera Y Osman López, entre otros se realizara en el día de hoy, el acto de imposición de la primera piedra para el nuevo estadio del Chocó, ubicado en la vía Quibdó -Yuto.
De igual manera culminarán en a los terrenos donde se inicia la construcción del Estadio del Chocó, competencias deportivas en atletismo, ciclo paseos y una larga caravana de motos y vehículos que se suman a esta Minga por el deporte chocoano.
Los actos centrales encabezados por la Ministra de Cultura, el Gobernador del Chocó, el Consejero Presidencial, Director de Coldeportes, el Rector de la UTCH, Alcaldes, estudiantes, entre otras importantes personalidades, se realizaran a las once de la mañana y en el mismo se presentara la maqueta con el diseño del estadio, de forma ovalada y que tendrá una capacidad de 15 mil espectadores. Para la primera fase COLDEPORTES hará una inversión inicial de 2.000 millones para la ejecución de la obra.
Para las horas de la tarde y en el marco del espiruitio de renacer futbolístico se tienen programados sendos partidos en la cancha de la normal en las categorías infantil y mayores.
El estadio de futbol para el Chocó ha sido un viejo anhelo del pueblo chocoano, como escenario necesario para la práctica del futbol y otras disciplinas deportivas, que potencie todo el recurso humano natural y talento de los deportistas chocoanos, que tienen en el deporte una forma de bienestar personal y familiar.
De igual manera el escenario permitirá el desarrollo del fútbol profesional en el Chocó, así como la búsqueda y detección de nuevos talentos en una región caracterizada precisamente por contar con materia prima para esta disciplina.
En la actualidad y sin un estadio de futbol, el Chocó por el biotipo de sus deportistas se ha convertido en una cantera de futbolistas que hoy militan en el futbol profesional colombiano y en el contexto internacional.


http://www.mineducacion.gov.co/cvn/1665/article-177344.html


----------



## la fuga (Aug 25, 2011)

q elegancia


----------



## la fuga (Aug 25, 2011)

q elegancia


----------



## la fuga (Aug 25, 2011)

los estadios colombia los mejores


----------

